# Bumble bees hovering our back yard



## mcvane (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi there.

I posted something last year about how to get bumble bees out of the bottom of our shed. They seem to be back! However, I've discovered that there is almost a 6" to 12" clearing at the base (bottom) of our shed that they can sneak into and hide. There is no easy way to get them even though I've sprayed the area. A big project will be to take that shed off and get rid of the plywood that it is sitting on - that's another story!

Now, they seem to be finding a spot close to our home which is about 20 feet away - one got inside my house and my daughter was terrified. What do you suggest I do to get rid of these critters?

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Toss a fogger of some sort in and close the opening?


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

As a kid there was 3 openings under the shed, and I'd see bees going in them all the time. I used to think it was 3 separate nests, but it was probably just one. I used to shove the hose in there and run. After a long time of always doing that, I finally killed them off. Surprised I never got stung... lol


----------

